# Jumping Fish



## Roosterflies (Jun 22, 2012)

Greetings! Very new to the hobby here and had a question. I have a 29g that has finally finished (fish less) cycling! It's moderately planted and I have no canopy or cover. I wanted to keep it open top because I like the way it looks and less resistance for the lights. Anyway, I want to stock it soon and just thought about fish that may escape. I've heard stories of fish jumping out of tanks at night and was wondering if anyone here had any experience with certain species that like to jump. 
I want to get 6 black skirt tetras or a few mollys to start with.

Thanks!


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Lots of fish jump - some because they like to, some because they are startled, some because of fighting, some because they can. 
Short-finned Bettas, killies, spawning cichlids, splash tetras, rainbows, hatchet fish, butterfly fish and swordtails are among the worst jumpers.
Rivulus killies can leave the water to hunt, and will jump when they are hungry.
Open topped tanks evaporate a lot.


----------



## lonedove55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Roosterflies said:


> Greetings! Very new to the hobby here and had a question. I have a 29g that has finally finished (fish less) cycling! It's moderately planted and I have no canopy or cover. I wanted to keep it open top because I like the way it looks and less resistance for the lights. Anyway, I want to stock it soon and just thought about fish that may escape. I've heard stories of fish jumping out of tanks at night and was wondering if anyone here had any experience with certain species that like to jump.
> I want to get 6 black skirt tetras or a few mollys to start with.
> 
> Thanks!


Ditto with what Navigator Black said, but add barbs (any type) to that list also. They can get really ﻿rambunctious especially during feeding. I had a tiger barb jump through a small feeding door on a marineland hood...I'm still not sure how he accurately aimed for that small 1" x 2 1/2" hole and didn't notice him missing until it was too late. Glass tops/canopies are great for minimizing evaporation and usually are 2 pieces with a full length hinge down the middle (they come with an add on plastic back piece also). They aren't very expensive. With a 29 gallon, you could expect to pay around $15, and IMO are well worth the expense.


----------

